# New Pony!



## jumperchick15 (May 9, 2004)

This is my new broodmare. She's a 13.2 peruvian paso pony. I had never ridden one before and she is AWESOME. Thier gaits are amazing. Total impulse buy but I just love her! If anyone knows anything about Peruvians, let me know what you think! (link to photos since I can't seem to post them...)

Chica Pony


----------



## USMCshamusmom (May 10, 2004)

both the paso breeds are lovely. You can see so much of the Andalusian in them , and I love the roundedness they have... very much pony character in many of them! I also love the fact that they are not so tall... I don't understand the trend in so many breeds to make taller and taller animals. Just makes them less balanced (not as wide a 'wheel base') and harder to get onto their backs!


----------



## runamuk (May 10, 2004)

Peruvian Paso's absolutely rock as a riding horse



can you tell I am a fan...they also cross well with the pony breeds to create awesome riding ponies...the only consistent "flaw" I have found with the spanish breeds including the peruvians is they all have been funny about their ears



we had one gelding on the farm who you had to unbuckle his bridle to put it on he was absolutely bombproof so long as you didn't touch his ears.....the mare I leased was better but still did not like her ears touched...there was another gelding who was somewhere in the middle didn't have to undo his bridle but he would get ticked if you tried to tuck his ears through it.... the andalusions were the same way...

One of the pony crosses was a peruvian/hackney pony she was the most stunning buckskin and she could trot like a hackney AND do the peruvian gaits also....she was so fun to ride.

Congrats


----------



## jumperchick15 (May 10, 2004)

Thanks! She IS funny about her ears by the way! weird.


----------

